

Nadella threatens to consign Microsoft to a future of desktop obscurity - nikbackm
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/07/analysis-nadella-threatens-to-consign-microsoft-to-a-future-of-desktop-obscurity/

======
reitanqild
If I understand the article correctly Microsoft isn't doing away with phones,
only reducing the offering to 3-6 models updated yearly. Something like this
seems to work very well for a certain fruit company.

My only reason to prefer my Z3 over Lumia was the water protection and if I
could get a waterproof Lumia it would be on top of my list I guess.

